

How I’d Fix Microsoft’s Problem of Being Stale - karlhadwen
https://medium.com/p/c772bb3f7db7

======
teyc
One of the common problem programmers face is the customer telling them what
solution they wanted, instead of describing what problem they have.

In this way, it is better to describe what you need / want out of Microsoft
for you to achieve your business objectives, rather than a sundry list of of
"what I would do."

For instance, one of my problems is that Microsoft keeps creating new
platforms that my existing code cannot run on. For all that Microsoft preaches
about embrace and extend, it doesn't embrace its old platforms very well when
creating new ones.

